# Psychology behind people’s ratings and tips ‘to’ drivers in ‘2018’



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm sure this has been covered a zillion times but still curious for those not exauhsted repeating and regurgitating the same information, but what in '2018' would compel someone to rate a 4 vs a 5 or a 3 or a 1? In late 2015 when rates were higher and the demand was higher for rockstar service the ratings made more sense, but at these insanely cheap rates, getting from point A to point B should be a 5 slam dunk star rating lol. What are your thoughts for this day and age and what in the hell would a 2 be ?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

That would be a good question for a budding journalist who wants to get their name out there.

I know why I downrate pax, but who the heck knows what pax are thinking when they rate us low without cause...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> That would be a good question for a budding journalist who wants to get their name out there.
> 
> I know why I downrate pax, but who the heck knows what pax are thinking when they rate us low without cause...


Yup, perhaps the bigger questions are always ticking in my brain from being in the field, but I have no affiliation with journalism at all, aside from some whacked out scene footage I can upload directly to a producer needing a spray of scene, that is if I am nearby. I genuinely am just curious why the **** people rate us low at these cheap rates. The answer may never be known...


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

i give everyone a 1-3 stars so when they rate me lower than a 5, my feelings won't be hurt


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

More idiots in 2018 than there were in 2015.. they’re multiplying at an alarming rate..


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

Mista T said:


> That would be a good question for a budding journalist who wants to get their name out there.
> 
> I know why I downrate pax, but who the heck knows what pax are thinking when they rate us low without cause...


Usually, they're thinking about not having to pay for the ride.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Out of curiousity do any of y’all have near a thousand unrated trips...?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

No!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> No!
> View attachment 207855


Intersting, I wonder if people just didn't rate years ago, well no, I guess by 2300 you would also have about the same amount of unrated trips


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> Intersting, I wonder if people just didn't rate years ago, well no I guess by 2300 you would have about the same amount also of unrated trips


Yes. My percent of rated trips was up to about 79% before the "TIPS" I'm now down to 68.5%








Of course FUber is not updating stats in real time. So, what you see is my up-to-date stats. And the 4.94 is my overall rating of the 1,588 trips.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yes. My percent of rated trips was up to about 79% before the "TIPS" I'm now down to 68.5%
> View attachment 207861
> 
> Of course FUber is not updating stats in real time. So, what you see is my up-to-date stats. And the 4.94 is my overall rating of the 1,588 trips.


Do you think it's one more step to rate after a tip and they feel the tip was the rating? I haven't used the rider app after tips were included because I live in Austin and use Fasten so not sure how it works, I was always believing you had to rate before your next ride with Uber... I have no idea


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> Do you think it's one more step to rate after a tip and they feel the tip was the rating? I haven't used the rider app after tips were included because I live in Austin and use Fasten so not sure how it works, I was always believing you had to rate before your next ride with Uber... I have no idea


Rating the driver is first then if less than 5 stars rider has to give reason. Then the TIP page is next.
I believe is the fear to see the TIP page, that is why riders chose to not even bother rating.
It should be all in one page, rating and tipping together.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Rating the driver is first then if less than 5 stars rider has to give reason. Then the TIP page is next.
> I believe is the fear to see the TIP page, that is why riders chose to not even bother rating.
> It should be all in one page, rating and tipping together.


Intersting, so basically the ones that select 5 stars Zoom past the tip page like a cringe...that is if they don't tip..I usually get tipped on airport runs, most other times not at all but on lyft almost every ride (depending on surge and even day etc)

Thanks for that, I have no clue what ticks in these riders minds when it comes to ratings and tips


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Out of curiousity do any of y'all have near a thousand unrated trips...?


Yes I have about 1200 unrated uber trips


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Yes I have about 1200 unrated uber trips


That give you a 4.82 rating.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> That give you a 4.82 rating.


Lies


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm a 4.92 on uber.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> That give you a 4.82 rating.


Don't be a dick

So what does a 2 mean lol


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> Don't be a &%[email protected]!*
> 
> So what does a 2 mean lol


My bad! Typo.


----------

